# von viel



## brucey

Ich habe auch dies in einem Buch gelesen

so war es bei ihnnen allen
und nun war dies gewiss eine Zeit von viel Fasten und Beten

Warum wird 'viel' hier nicht dekliniert?
'Von vielem Fasten und Beten' wäre das falsch?
danke


----------



## Jana337

brucey said:
			
		

> Ich habe auch dies in einem Buch gelesen
> 
> so war es bei ihnnen allen
> und nun war dies gewiss eine Zeit von viel Fasten und Beten
> 
> Warum wird 'viel' hier nicht dekliniert?
> 'Von vielem Fasten und Beten' wäre das falsch?
> danke


Hallo Brucey, herzlich willkommen bei uns! 

Versuch mal, "mit viel Geld" und "mit vielem Geld" zu googlen.
Results *1* - *10* of about *75,000* for *"mit viel geld"*.  (*0.18* seconds)
Results *1* - *10* of about *799* for *"mit vielem geld"*.  (*0.35* seconds) 
Did you mean: "mit *viel* geld" 

Die Regel, die ich aufgrund meiner Kenntnisse abgeleitet habe:
Vor dem Substantiv wird "viel" im Singular in der Regel nicht gebeugt (wobei die Beugung nicht ausgesprochen falsch ist), im Plural geht beides.

Wenn vor dem Substantiv aber noch ein Adjektiv steht, wird "viel" gebeugt und es verhält sich genauso wie das Adjektiv:
viele gute Freunde
mit vielen guten Freunden

Ich freue mich auf eine genaue Erklärung - dies wurde nur so, nach Gefühl, verfasst.

Jana


----------



## brucey

Prima. Eine tolle Erklärung,
Danke.
ich höre aber auch oft 'ich muss noch viele  Arbeit machen' stimmt das? oder sagt man meistens ich mache viel arbeit?


----------



## Gabriele

Hi,

hmm,
also eher: ich muß noch viel arbeiten
oder
ich habe noch viel Arbeit
oder
ich muß noch viel erledigen
oder 
ich muß noch viel machen 

Beispiele aus dem Leben 
G.


----------



## Jana337

brucey said:
			
		

> Prima. Eine tolle Erklärung,
> Danke.
> ich höre aber auch oft 'ich muss noch viele  Arbeit machen' stimmt das? oder sagt man meistens ich mache viel arbeit?


Eigentlich ist viel/viele Arbeit derselbe Fall wie viel/vieles Geld: ein unzählbares Substantiv --> lieber viel in allen Fällen lassen.

Jana

P.S. Gabriela, auch dir gilt ein herzliches Willkommen.


----------



## cantante

brucey said:
			
		

> Ich habe auch dies in einem Buch gelesen
> 
> so war es bei ihnnen allen
> und nun war dies gewiss eine Zeit von viel Fasten und Beten
> 
> Warum wird 'viel' hier nicht dekliniert?
> 'Von vielem Fasten und Beten' wäre das falsch?
> danke


 
Hallo nochmal,

"von vielem Fasten und Beten" würde ich in diesem Kontext vorziehen, "von viel Fasten und Beten" klingt für mich umgangssprachlicher.

Grüßle
Cantante


----------



## Whodunit

cantante said:
			
		

> Hallo nochmal,
> 
> "von vielem Fasten und Beten" würde ich in diesem Kontext vorziehen, "von viel Fasten und Beten" klingt für mich umgangssprachlicher.
> 
> Grüßle
> Cantante


 
Ich würde es ja gerne wieder noch komplizierter machen, denn mir klingt "*vom vielen Fasten und Beten*" am besten.


----------



## Gabriele

Hi,

also 
vom vielen fasten und beten
klingt für mich ziemlich falsch.

Die ürsprüngliche Variante ist akustisch völlig okay.
Schön wäre: in der viel gefastet und gebetet wurde 

Grüße
G.


----------



## cantante

Gabriele said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> also
> vom vielen fasten und beten
> klingt für mich ziemlich falsch.
> 
> Die ürsprüngliche Variante ist akustisch völlig okay.
> Schön wäre: in der viel gefastet und gebetet wurde
> 
> Grüße
> G.


 
Ich stimme dir zu, Gabriele 
Grüßle
Cantante


----------



## Whodunit

Gabriele said:
			
		

> also
> vom vielen fasten und beten
> klingt für mich ziemlich falsch.


 
Hm, wirklich? Pass mal auf, wie findest du diesen Satz?

Vom vielen Arbeiten habe ich jetzt lauter Blasen an den Händen.

Der Satz ist schön umgangssprachlich und genau so würde ich ihn sagen.  Hier noch mehr Beispiele:

Vom langen Warten auf den Zug habe ich jetzt Schmerzen am Steiß, weil der Sitz so hart war.
Vom stetigen Betteln habe ich schon einen ganz  fusselige Mund.


----------



## Gabriele

Hi,

es geht ja um den oben genannten Kontext  und da hört sich "vom" für mich total falsch an.
Deine Beispiele sind anders konstruiert 

Grüße
G.


----------



## Whodunit

Gabriele said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> es geht ja um den oben genannten Kontext  und da hört sich "vom" für mich total falsch an.
> Deine Beispiele sind anders konstruiert
> 
> Grüße
> G.


 
Ja gut, aber dennoch klingt er mir nicht sonderlich falsch. "Es ist gerade die Zeit vom vielen Geben und Nehmen" klingt ebenfalls ok.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ja gut, aber dennoch klingt er mir nicht sonderlich falsch. "Es ist gerade die Zeit vom vielen Geben und Nehmen" klingt ebenfalls ok.


Is perhaps "vom Geben und Nehmen" a set phrase? <curious>

Gaer


----------



## Nasobem

brucey said:
			
		

> Ich habe auch dies in einem Buch gelesen
> 
> so war es bei ihnnen allen
> und *nun war dies gewiss eine Zeit von viel Fasten und Beten*
> 
> Warum wird 'viel' hier nicht dekliniert?
> 'Von vielem Fasten und Beten' wäre das falsch?
> danke


Ich halte diese Formulierung für einen umgangssprachlichen Ersatz des aussterbenden Genitivs. Korrekt müsste es heißen:
*Nun war dies gewiss eine Zeit des (vielen) Fastens und Betens*.

Für meine Ohren klingt das, was Du da in einem Buch gelesen hast, ganz und gar nicht  druckreif.


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Is perhaps "vom Geben und Nehmen" a set phrase? <curious>
> 
> Gaer


 
No, I don't think so ... It could be set phrase used in Christmas time, such as "Weihnachten ist die Zeit vom vielen Geben und Nehmen"; doesn't sound that strange.


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> No, I don't think so ... It could be set phrase used in Christmas time, such as "Weihnachten ist die Zeit vom vielen Geben und Nehmen"; doesn't sound that strange.


 
Das ist in diesem Fall völlig  "wurscht":

Beide Varianten sind richtig:
"vom vielen Geben und Nehmen"
"von vielem Geben und Nehmen"

Ein leichter Bedeutungsunterschied liegt darin, daß, wenn das "m" vor dem "n" steht, ein bestimmtes Geschehen berücksichtigt wird:
"Vom vielen Geben und Nehmen hab ich genug."
---> Ich habe den ganzen Tag schon darüber geredet bzw. selbst gegeben und genommen.
"Von vielem Geben und Nehmen habe ich genug"
---> Ich habe generell - und von jetzt an immer - genug davon; eine allgemeine Feststellung.

Dieser Unterschied ist allerdings _so_ subtil, daß er kaum wahrgenommen wird und daher wird auch normalerweise keine Rücksicht auf die Verwendung genommen. Beides ist richtig; beides kann benutzt werden.

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## MrMagoo

Nasobem said:
			
		

> Ich halte diese Formulierung für einen umgangssprachlichen Ersatz des aussterbenden Genitivs. Korrekt müsste es heißen:
> *Nun war dies gewiss eine Zeit des (vielen) Fastens und Betens*.
> 
> Für meine Ohren klingt das, was Du da in einem Buch gelesen hast, ganz und gar nicht  druckreif.


 
Das ist zwar auch nicht falsch (klingt gehobener), aber es ist ein allgemeiner Trend, daß der Genitiv dem Dativ weicht (übrigens tut er das nur scheinbar, oder besser: der Dativ war immer schon stärker als der Genitiv, aber das wäre jetzt wieder ein anderes Thema...).
Hier ging's - bezogen auf die Fälle - nur um die Stellung der Deklinationsendungen.


----------



## Nasobem

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Das ist zwar auch nicht falsch (klingt gehobener), aber es ist ein allgemeiner Trend, daß der Genitiv dem Dativ weicht (übrigens tut er das nur scheinbar, oder besser: der Dativ war immer schon stärker als der Genitiv, aber das wäre jetzt wieder ein anderes Thema...).
> Hier ging's - bezogen auf die Fälle - nur um die Stellung der Deklinationsendungen.



Es ist natürlich besonders schwer, die richtige Deklinationsendung auszuwählen, für eine falsche Deklination.

Aber wenn denn schon der Dativ dem Genitiv sein Tod sein soll, bin ich für "*nun war dies gewiss eine Zeit von vielem Fasten und Beten*", klingt doch irgendwie schöner.


----------



## I.C.

brucey said:
			
		

> und nun war dies gewiss eine Zeit von viel Fasten und Beten


 Halte ich für ziemlich schräg. Auch die Reihenfolge "Fasten und Beten" ist eher ungewöhnlich. 
"Nun war dies gewiss eine Zeit von vielem Fasten und Beten" gefällt mir auch nicht so ganz, eine Zeit des (vielen) Fastens und Betens" findet noch nicht vollständig meinen Beifall, "_die_ Zeit des vielen Betens und Fastens" schon, aber es ging ja hier nicht um "die Zeit" sondern um "eine Zeit".
Mein Vorschlag wäre gewesen: "und nun war dies gewiß eine Zeit vielen Betens und Fastens".

Aber allgemeiner:

"Vom vielen Beten und Fasten war sein Kopf benommen". 
-> Ein konkretes Beten und Fasten wird hier angesprochen, sein vieles Beten und Fasten.

"Vom vielen Beten und Fasten ist schon so manchem etwas schwummrig geworden"
-> Auch wenn es hier um eine allgemeine Aussage handelt, es geht doch wieder um einen konkreten Vorgang, z.B. um ein bestimmtes, in der Regel eines existierenden Ordens festgelegtes Beten und Fasten.

"Von vielem Beten und Fasten allein wird niemand Bischof."
-> Grundsätzlicher Bezug auf den ganz allgemeinen Vorgang des Betens und Fastens.


----------



## Nasobem

I.C. said:
			
		

> ....aber es ging ja hier nicht um "die Zeit" sondern um "eine Zeit".
> Mein Vorschlag wäre gewesen: "*und nun war dies gewiß eine Zeit vielen Betens und Fastens*".
> 
> Aber allgemeiner:
> 
> "Vom vielen Beten und Fasten war sein Kopf benommen".
> -> Ein konkretes Beten und Fasten wird hier angesprochen, sein vieles Beten und Fasten.
> 
> "Vom vielen Beten und Fasten ist schon so manchem etwas schwummrig geworden"
> -> Auch wenn es hier um eine allgemeine Aussage handelt, es geht doch wieder um einen konkreten Vorgang, z.B. um ein bestimmtes, in der Regel eines existierenden Ordens festgelegtes Beten und Fasten.
> 
> "Von vielem Beten und Fasten allein wird niemand Bischof."
> -> Grundsätzlicher Bezug auf den ganz allgemeinen Vorgang des Betens und Fastens.



Damit bin ich vollkommen einverstanden. Es geht ja nicht nur um die richtige Deklination, sondern auch um die Unterscheidung zwischen bestimmtem und unbestimmtem Artikel. "Vom" ist ja die Zusammenfassung von "von dem", also einer näher bestimmten, nicht im Allgemeinen belassenen Sache. Die Zeit *des* vielen Fastens und Betens (in welcher Reihenfolge auch immer) würde ein bestimmtes Beten und Fasten (besser so?) bezeichnen, von dem im ursprünglichen Text ja gar nicht die Rede ist.


----------



## I.C.

Hallo Nasobem, gern stimme ich Dir zu. 

Wobei ich allerdings anfügen möchte, daß die Formulierung „eine Zeit des Betens und Fastens“ an sich schon in Ordnung sein kann. Es könnte ja z.B. vorkommen, daß in einer Familie jemand wiederholt krank wird (allerdings vermutlich eher in unregelmäßigen Zeitabständen), und während jeder dieser Phasen vollzieht sich ein durch seine Wiederkehr bestimmtes (gewohnheitsmäßiges) Beten und Fasten (das sich sogar in seinem inneren Ablauf und Aufbau im Laufe der Zeit verändern kann). 
Aber ohne einen so spezifizierten Zusammenhang würde ich persönlich diese Formulierung nicht empfehlen wollen.

Siehe aber auch: 

„Jetzt folgte wieder eine Zeit des Wartens“ -> das Warten ist bestimmt, weil wir _im Allgemeinen_ (aber nicht immer) annehmen, daß sich alles Warten gleicht, aber die Zeit als Phase ist unbestimmt.  
„Jetzt folgte wieder die Zeit des Wartens“ -> Das Warten ist wieder genauso bestimmt, fügt sich zusätzlich aber in einen bestimmten (bereits gewohnten) Handlungsablauf ein, zu dem eben auch eine bestimmte Phase des Wartens gehört.


----------



## Nasobem

I.C. said:
			
		

> Hallo Nasobem, gern stimme ich Dir zu.
> 
> Wobei ich allerdings anfügen möchte, daß die Formulierung „eine Zeit des Betens und Fastens“ an sich schon in Ordnung sein kann. Es könnte ja z.B. vorkommen, daß in einer Familie jemand wiederholt krank wird (allerdings vermutlich eher in unregelmäßigen Zeitabständen), und während jeder dieser Phasen vollzieht sich ein durch seine Wiederkehr bestimmtes (gewohnheitsmäßiges) Beten und Fasten (das sich sogar in seinem inneren Ablauf und Aufbau im Laufe der Zeit verändern kann).
> Aber ohne einen so spezifizierten Zusammenhang würde ich persönlich diese Formulierung nicht empfehlen wollen.
> 
> Siehe aber auch:
> 
> „Jetzt folgte wieder eine Zeit des Wartens“ -> das Warten ist bestimmt, weil wir _im Allgemeinen_ (aber nicht immer) annehmen, daß sich alles Warten gleicht, aber die Zeit als Phase ist unbestimmt.
> „Jetzt folgte wieder die Zeit des Wartens“ -> Das Warten ist wieder genauso bestimmt, fügt sich zusätzlich aber in einen bestimmten (bereits gewohnten) Handlungsablauf ein, zu dem eben auch eine bestimmte Phase des Wartens gehört.



Ganz Deiner Meinung, I.C., ganz Deiner Meinung.


----------



## I.C.

Und wie ich nochmals etwas expliziter aber nicht unbedingt klarer erläutern möchte  :

 Auch wenn viele Menschen (mich eingeschlossen) vermutlich die Auffassung vertreten oder akzeptieren würden, daß die Ruhe vor dem Sturm eine etwas andere ist als die innere Ruhe, die sich bei längerer Betrachtung eines Aquariums einstellen mag, oder daß die Ruhe als physischer Zustand nicht ganz identisch ist mit der Ruhe im menschenleeren und unbetrachteten Park, so wird es doch im Geist vieler Menschen auch „die Ruhe“ als vereinenden wohldefinierten Überbegriff und gewissermaßen auch als platonische Idee geben, in dem Sinne, daß es (als geistige Vorstellung oder Kategorie, nicht notwendigerweise als Realität) eine bestimmte allumfassende Ruhe gibt. Die Ruhe.

Ähnlich kann man auch „das Beten und Fasten“ als wohldefinierten Überbegriff denken und benutzen, obwohl ich selbst das eher nicht tun würde.
Wenn aber von _vielem_ Beten und Fasten die Rede ist, dann zeigt dieses „viele“ im Allgemeinen und ohne spezielleren Zusammenhang doch eher an, daß es nicht um einen allumfassenden Begriff geht, sondern um eine konkrete, wiederholt oder andauernd ausgeübte Tätigkeit.


----------



## gaer

Very interesting, really, but also one more reason that I consider writing in German to be like going for a Sunday stroll through a minefield. 

After reading all this, I wonder if you guys could construct pairs of sentences that illustrate the difference, not through an explanation, but through context?

I'm not sure that any such difference exists in English. At this time I don't believe so.

Gaer


----------



## I.C.

Ohne Gewähr ein kleiner Versuch, 
Beten und Fasten als konkrete Handlung in der Wirklichkeit:


			
				I.C. said:
			
		

> (1)
> "Vom vielen Beten und Fasten war sein Kopf benommen".
> -> Ein konkretes Beten und Fasten wird hier angesprochen, sein vieles Beten und Fasten.
> 
> (2)
> "Vom vielen Beten und Fasten ist schon so manchem etwas schwummrig geworden"
> -> Auch wenn es hier um eine allgemeine Aussage handelt, es geht doch wieder um einen konkreten Vorgang, z.B. um ein bestimmtes, in der Regel eines existierenden Ordens festgelegtes Beten und Fasten.
> 
> (3)
> "Von vielem Beten und Fasten allein wird niemand Bischof."
> -> Grundsätzlicher Bezug auf den ganz allgemeinen Vorgang des Betens und Fastens.


(4) 
„Nun kam wieder eine Zeit vielen Betens und Fastens“
-> Meines Erachtens die allgemeine Standardformulierung, unbestimmte Zeit und unbestimmtes Beten und Fasten.

(5) 
„Nun kam wieder eine Zeit des vielen Betens und Fastens“
-> Ein durch seine Wiederkehr bestimmtes (wenn auch vermutlich nicht in regelmäßigen Abständen wiederkehrendes) Beten und Fasten (das sich sogar in seinem inneren Ablauf und Aufbau im Laufe der Zeit verändern kann).

Potentiell platonisches Beten und Fasten:

(6) 
„Nun kam wieder die Zeit des Betens und Fastens“
-> 
a) Eindeutig bestimmtes und einer bestimmten Zeitphase zugeordnetes Beten und Fasten  als konkrete Handlung (z.B. als ein im Inhalt und in seinem Platz im Ablauf des Jahres festgelegter Brauch in einer Religionsgemeinschaft)
b) Diese Formulierung kann platonisch in Bezug auf das Beten und Fasten und mit Bezug auf eine bestimmte Zeit verstanden werden. Analog zu einer konkreten Realisierung einer historisch wiederkehrenden Periode _der_ Dürre.
c) Je nach Kontext kann auch gemeint sein, daß die dort kommende Zeit ein (konkretes oder platonisches) Beten und Fasten erforderte.

(7) 
 „Es kam eine Zeit des Betens und Fastens“
-> 
a) Platonisches Beten und Fasten ähnlich einer grundsätzlich unbestimmten Zeit _des_ Wartens, mit Bezug auf _eine_ bestimmte Zeitphase. (Diese Bedeutung passt nicht zu (5) wegen des dort auftauchenden „viel“.)
b) Das Beten und Fasten ist identisch mit dem Beten und Fasten unter (5).


----------



## gaer

I.C. said:
			
		

> Ohne Gewähr ein kleiner Versuch,
> Beten und Fasten als konkrete Handlung in der Wirklichkeit:


Wow, that's some effort!!!

I think I will simply try to remember the concept of definite vs. indefinite, then look to see (in the future) if I can see that idea expressed gramatically in other phrases similar to the ones you have used as examples. 

Thank you for the thorough explanation!

Gaer


----------



## I.C.

gaer said:
			
		

> Wow, that's some effort!!!


 Well, I admit, that was some effort.  


> I'm not sure that any such difference exists in English. At this time I don't believe so.


 Ich denke, ähnlich subtile Unterschiede im Gebrauch der Sprache gibt es auch im Englischen, sie fallen Dir nur weniger auf und das Deklinieren ist etwas einfacher. Den Unterschied zwischen allgemeiner (platonischer) Idee und konkret ausgestalteter Wirklichkeit z.B. glaube ich auch im Gebrauch von „peace“ im Englischen zu erkennen, wobei aber „peace“ anders als „Beten“ nicht auch noch eine konkret durchgeführte Handlung sein kann.


			
				gaer said:
			
		

> one more reason that I consider writing in German to be like going for a Sunday stroll through a minefield.


 Zunächst einmal möchte ich klar betonen, daß ich ganz grundsätzlich niemandem sagen möchte, was er tun soll, selbst davon abgesehen, daß Menschen nun einmal verschieden sind und demnach vielleicht hin und wieder auch gar nicht gut beraten wären, etwas nachzumachen nur weil andere es so vorgeben.
Meine Begründungen entstammen ja auch nicht einem expliziten Regelkatalog, sondern sind Versuche, einem gewachsenen Sprachempfinden und den darin zum Teil enthaltenen impliziten Faustregeln nachzuspüren. 
Dementsprechend würde ich selbst es auch für eher abwegig halten, zum Zwecke der Aneignung von Sprache allen Verästelungen dieser analytisch erschöpfend nachspüren zu wollen, um dann ein komplettes explizites Modell formulieren zu können und zu versuchen in bewußter Ableitung aus diesem Sprache aufzubauen.
Folglich würde ich persönlich vor allem empfehlen, durch ausgiebige Lektüre und Konversation einen großen Sprachkatalog zu erwerben und ein intuitives Verständnis anzustreben, explizite Regeln aber _für diesen Zweck_ eher zu vernachlässigen. (Was zum Beispiel das Erlernen von Interpunktion im Deutschen angeht, sehe ich das etwas anders.) 
Zunächst reicht es meines Erachtens aus, zu wissen, daß „eine Zeit vielen Fastens und Bestens“ o.k. ist und daß es dann im reichen Schatz der Sprache noch ein paar andere Formulierungen gibt, die etwas anders schattierte Bedeutungen zum Ausdruck bringen können.
Aber das ist natürlich nur meine persönliche Meinung und je nach Typ mag ein unterschiedlich starker Bezug auf explizite Sprachmodelle sinnvoll sein, mir liegt eine überwiegend implizite und intuitive Herangehensweise mehr als eine analytische, die ich selbst für den Erwerb eines idiomatischen Gebrauchs von Sprache zumindest phasenweise für eher etwas hinderlich halte.

Anmerken möchte ich noch, daß die Lektüre jüngster deutscher Literatur oder neuerer Übersetzungen in die deutsche Sprache bei der Herausbildung eines sicheren Stilempfindens nicht immer unbedingt hilfreich sein müssen. Übersetzungsarbeit wird schlecht bezahlt, die Betreuung durch Lektoren kostet gern eingespartes Geld, und es werden inzwischen auch wirklich haarsträubend schlechte Texte nicht nur veröffentlicht, sondern sogar im degenerierten Feuilleton über den grünen Klee gelobt.


----------

